

Cloudflare's newest POP is in Dubai - miyuru
https://twitter.com/MiyuruSankalpa/status/625669167841021953

======
miyuru
getting an avg ping of 94ms from SL

~~~
rdl
SL as in Sierra Leone?

Would be interested in a traceroute!

~~~
miyuru
Nope its Sri Lanka.

traceroute has only 7 hops with 1st one timing out, 2 hops internal routing
and 3 hops routing with 195.299.X.XX IPs.

PS: you work for Cloudflare. Cool!

